
Ask HN: What are your favorite DevOps tools? - rpseq
I am interested in careers software industry after a few years in a computational genetics PhD program. DevOps seems like a good fit because of my experience with a &quot;Dockerized&quot; distributed computing platform but I don&#x27;t know where to start.
======
cflyingdutchman
(curious why you want to leave genetics because I'm an engineer and would like
to go into computational genetics)

------
bsears
I'll just list a few tools I use on a daily basis

Kubernetes - Great platform for orchestrating containers, made my life a ton
easier (Learn Docker and containers first)

Jenkins - Very powerful automation platform, great for setting up CI/CD
pipelines

AWS - Good to get your feet wet in the public cloud space

Chef - Configuration management and infrastructure automation tool, you define
how you want your workloads to look and it delivers

Terraform - Infrastructure as code, where Chef defines the configuration of an
existing machine, terraform defines how that machine should be provisioned

In terms of core concepts, read up on CI/CD, Agile, and SDDC architecture.

~~~
rpseq
Thanks! I am comfortable using Docker so I'll try to come up with a Kubernetes
+ AWS project.

~~~
burdzwastaken
AWS has an offering coming soon called EKS[0] however if you want to deploy a
Kubernetes cluster to AWS sooner I would use kops[1]. however to under
Kubernetes and to develop/deploy locally I would first try minikube[2] and get
comfortable there before deploying into a cloud.

[0]: [https://aws.amazon.com/eks/](https://aws.amazon.com/eks/) [1]:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kops](https://github.com/kubernetes/kops) [2]:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube](https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube)

------
naim08
Dockers are probably my fav. Containers make it really easy to share projects

